# Paradigm Owners...



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hi, I've searched on the internet and it seems like the general consensus is that in the monitor line, the newest version 7 is far worse than the older version 6. 

Is this true? 

I tried searching on here and just couldn't find the topic anywhere. 

Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't really follow Paradigm, I assume that you are referring to the Monitor 7 v6 vs v7 ? About the only thing I've heard is that the bass on the v7 is a little looser/boomier than the v6 and that the v7 is a bit more neutral and not as forward as the v6. Doesn't really sound like one is better than the other, depending upon your personal tastes, just slightly different.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a full monitor series 7 setup with a studio sub 12 and love my setup. I can run the monitor 11's full band but choose to have them crossed at 80 hertz. Never listened to the previous series though so could not say which series was better. Music and movies do sound great off them in 2 channel full band with no sub I just like the sub.


----------



## workingclass (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with onedayiwillbedone... I'm plenty happy with my 11's


----------



## hardeng (Jun 30, 2013)

I owned a pair of Monitor 7's V6 and the matching center. These speakers didn't do anything right for me, dull, lifeless, no midrange punch, lack of bass, treble distortion at higher volumes.


----------

